# Where can I buy ethanol free gas?



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Can someone point me a direction towards a gas station that sells ethanol free gasoline around the Akron/portage lakes area? It's for the boat. We usually get it at Ravenna oil, but I don't want to drive half hour just to get gas. Thanks In advance.


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

Check pure-gas.com see below

It's pure-gas.org


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/ethanol-free-gas-in-canal-fulton.326292/


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Thanks s.a.m. and Lewzer.


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Landmark in strongsville has it!


----------



## Dan1881 (Aug 27, 2018)

As "s.a.m" mentioned puregas.com I've also used the link below as well before. 

https://e85prices.com/e85map


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

s.a.m said:


> Check pure-gas.com


Didn't work for me..


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Marinas are usually your best bet for pure gas. Check with any around you.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

brad crappie said:


> Landmark in strongsville has it!


Strongsville Marathon has it also, corner of 82 and Howe just east of the mall


----------



## brad crappie (Sep 29, 2015)

Thx did not know that


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Ravenna oil has it, right off rt 44 just a couple miles south of 76

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## s.a.m (Feb 22, 2016)

I


Snakecharmer said:


> Didn't work for me..


t's .org not .com my bad!


----------



## BASSunlimited (May 7, 2008)

Try this link.

https://www.pure-gas.org/index.jsp?stateprov=OH


----------



## FishOhio99 (Dec 3, 2013)

Pier 619 Boat Rentals (on PLX) sells ethanol free gas. Be aware its only available from the water so you will have to put in there.


----------



## The Ghost (Jul 3, 2013)

FishOhio99 said:


> Pier 619 Boat Rentals (on PLX) sells ethanol free gas. Be aware its only available from the water so you will have to put in there.


I park in vicinity and walk in all the time. Bought 10 gallons today. Dusty's Landing II is right next to it and also an option.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

FishOhio99 said:


> Pier 619 Boat Rentals (on PLX) sells ethanol free gas. Be aware its only available from the water so you will have to put in there.


Wish my truck could float!


----------



## Mooner (Feb 12, 2017)

miked913 said:


> Ravenna oil has it, right off rt 44 just a couple miles south of 76
> 
> X2 on Ravenna Oil. I go there all the time, but it's a couple miles north of Rt. 76.


----------



## Joey Kisner (Jul 21, 2018)

That's definitely the cheapest place ,opposed to marinas


----------



## FishIgo (Apr 21, 2011)

I don’t know we’re your from but in Northeast Ohio Country Fair (Citgo) carries ethanol free gas ( 90 octane ) one is on Rt 46 And I80 and the other is on Rt 46 inland Kings Grave Rd in Cortland


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

FishIgo said:


> I don’t know we’re your from but in Northeast Ohio Country Fair (Citgo) carries ethanol free gas ( 90 octane ) one is on Rt 46 And I80 and the other is on Rt 46 inland Kings Grave Rd in Cortland


If you are referring to me, I’m in the Columbus area and the only places that sell ethanol free gas are marinas. No gas stations sell it here. Although when I just looked it up I seen that the IGA in Baltimore Ohio just started selling it.


----------



## mike hunt (Jan 19, 2014)

Chardon Oil


----------



## J2jm (Apr 20, 2015)

Premium at Citgo stations.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

Bell Store Marathon on Portage Street on south side of Canal Fulton .I was there last week and paid 3.79/gal.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

FishIgo said:


> I don’t know we’re your from but in Northeast Ohio Country Fair (Citgo) carries ethanol free gas ( 90 octane ) one is on Rt 46 And I80 and the other is on Rt 46 inland Kings Grave Rd in Cortland


Thanks for the tip! Both places are not that far away. In fact, I'll be in Cortland Saturday to play golf, and I'll need gas by then!


----------

